# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Nortrilen,droge mond en gewichtstoename?

## Mir

Hallo allemaal
Ik slik al een poosje Nortrilen. Het gaat goed. Helaas de bijverschijnselen....gewicht en droge mond.
Mbt gewicht probeer ik niet aan te komen, heel moeilijk
Voor dat laatste zijn alle tips welkom.
(dit doe ik al, mondspray, kauwgom,mondwater, suikervrije snoepjes)
alvast bedankt!
Miriam

----------


## Onassa

Hoi Miriam.

Je doet alles al wat je kunt doen.
Ik heb ook pas geleden tryptizon en notrillen gehad, vreselijk die droge mond.
Goede je gebit schoon houden, goed poetsen want geen speeksel aan maken is een aanslag op je gebit.
Ik had nog meer bijwerkingen en daarom ben ik terug gegaan naar de cipramil (uit de SSR"'s )
De notrrillen vallen onder de groep tricyclische AD's en omdat ze een wat ouderwetser medicijn zijn heb je ook meer bijwerkingen.

Succes ermee en groetjes, Diane

----------


## Agnes574

Helaas zijn dit de bekendste bijwerkingen...

Ik lees echter dat je goed je best doet Miriam!
Hoe lang neem je de Nortrilen al?

----------


## Mir

Hallo
Bedankt voor jullie reacties. Ik heb meer dan 10 jaar seroxat geslikt. Ik was aan het afbouwen toen mijn broer vorig jaar 5 weken vermist was en daarna bleek dat hij zelfmoord gepleegd had. (we hadden alles verwacht behalve dit). Ik heb toen nog enkele maanden aangerommeld en ben na de zomervakantie ingestort. Omdat ik als ik verhoog met seroxat , meer dan 40 mg moest nemen ben ik overgestapt op Lexapro. Dat ging even goed maar was toch onvoldoende. Ik slik nu vanaf maart Nortrilen. Het voordeel is wel dat je het in het bloed kunt nakijken. Ik bezoek nog wel een psycholoog (ivm de zelfmoord) en de psychiater die me begeleidt mbt de medicatie. Er zitten wel steeds meer weken tussen, dus op de goede weg.

----------


## Onassa

Jeetje Mir....word even stil van je verhaal....
Wat zal jij een onbeschrijfelijke angstige tijd gehad hebben.
Niet zo gek dat je daarna in stort.
Seroxat heb ik ook korte tijd gehad, maar daar vlakte ik echt heel erg van af.
Ja, die oudere AD's zijn in je bloed te controleren of je op de juiste dosis zit.
Dat had ik met de tryptizol ook.
Goedd dat je nog naar de psycholoog gaat, daar kan je je dan het trauma aan pakken.
Ik wens je er heel veel sterkte en succes mee.
Ik hoop voor je dat je de bijwerkingen van de notrillen verder kunt verdragen.
Ik raakte er ook heel erg verstopt van, kon niet meer normaal naar de wc en gezien ik ook een spastische dikke darm heb werd dat te gek en ben ik weer terug gegaan naar de cipramil.
De bijwerkingen zijn weg (alleen 's ochtend wat misselijk wakker worden) en verder doe ik het er nu redelijk goed op.

Groetjes en liefs, Diane

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben ook even stil Miriam ....
Ik wens je héél veel sterkte met het verwerken van dit vreselijke verlies!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Mir

beetje beduusd van deze lieve reacties
dank je wel
ik ben verschrikkelijk dankbaar dat ik weer kan ervaren dat het leven ook zijn mooie kanten heeft. Dat houdt me op de been. Miriam

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mir,

Wat een ontzettend moeilijke periode moet dat zijn geweest, heel erg verdrietig dat zoiets gebeurde  :Frown: 
Heel goed dat je met je psycholoog erover praat en dat wetend dat er ook ontzettend mooie dingen in het leven zijn je op de been houdt!
Hopelijk heb je snel minder last van de bijwerkingen of gaan ze over en gaat het langzaam maar zeker ook steeds beter met je!
Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Mir

> Hallo Mir,
> 
> Wat een ontzettend moeilijke periode moet dat zijn geweest, heel erg verdrietig dat zoiets gebeurde 
> Heel goed dat je met je psycholoog erover praat en dat wetend dat er ook ontzettend mooie dingen in het leven zijn je op de been houdt!
> Hopelijk heb je snel minder last van de bijwerkingen of gaan ze over en gaat het langzaam maar zeker ook steeds beter met je!
> Heel veel sterkte en succes gewenst!
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


dank je wel!! en je spreuk is een hele goeie!!
groet Miriam

----------


## roeska12345

Verdrietig Miriam dat je dit moet meemaken.

Ik wens je sterkte en de kracht (die heb je lees ik) om dit verlies te dragen.


Ik wil nog even reageren op die droge mond. Ik heb er last van gekregen nu ik in de overgang ben.

Idd je gebit gaat eraan als je niets doet.

Wat ik gebruik voor snachts is biotene gel. Het is duur in gebruik dat geef ik toe, maar het helpt heel goed. Verkrijgbaar bij apotheek en tandartswinkel.nl (of plein)

Wel eerst heel goed poetsen dan die gel verdelen door je hele mond . Overdag kauwgom gebruiken. (niet teveel als je bij andere mensen bent want dat kan raar overkomen)

Ik heb geprobeerd het vergoed te krijgen, maar dat lukt niet

groet roes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Miriam,

Hoe gaat het inmiddels met je?
Heb je nog last van bijwerkingen of heb je een oplossing gevonden?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Mir

Helaas blijft de droge mond een probleem.... dus alle tips zijn welkom

----------


## sietske763

@mir,
hoe bevalt verder dit AD??
bijwerkingen veel?? en hoe lang?
gewicht en obstipatie ook toegenomen of gaat het er in de loop der tijd weer af.
ik heb nu ook een TC, ook regelmatig droge mond maar heb zelf het idee dat als je het heel lang gebruikt het toch wat minder wordt

----------


## Luuss0404

*Behandeling*
Een droge mond (xerostomie) is moeilijk te behandelen. Het succes van een behandeling is afhankelijk van de oorzaak van de droge mond. Soms is geen behandeling mogelijk, bijvoorbeeld als de droge mond een gevolg is van onherstelbare schade aan de speekselklieren. Is de droge mond een gevolg van medicijngebruik, dan kunnen eventueel andere medicijnen worden voorgeschreven. Soms is het voldoende om de dosering aan te passen.
Een droge mond kan het beste worden tegengegaan met speekselvervangers. Eventueel kan een lage dosis van het medicijn pilocarpine een tijdelijke verlichting geven, maar dit medicijn wordt weinig gebruikt omdat het effect gering is. Er bestaan ook speekselvervangingsvloeistoffen (kunstspeeksel) in de vorm van sprays. Ze maken de mondholte vochtig, waardoor het branderige, droge gevoel afneemt. Door kunstspeeksel kan de tong gemakkelijker bewegen en worden de slijmvliezen soepeler.
_(Bron; medicinfo.nl)_

*Behandeling van een droge mond*
Dit kunt u zelf aan het probleem doen:
* Drink geregeld kleine beetjes water, vooral tijdens praten en eten. Vermijd dranken met cafeïne of suiker, die de droogte en het tandbederf doen toenemen.
* Gebruik kauwgum zonder suiker of zuig suikervrije harde snoepjes om de speekselproductie te stimuleren. Pas op voor tanderosie.
* Gebruik 's nachts een luchtbevochtiger en zet een glas water naast het bed, voor als u wakker wordt met een droge mond.
* Gebruik balsem tegen gebarsten lippen.
De tandarts kan een kunstmatige speekseloplossing voorschrijven om het mondslijmvlies te bevochtigen.
_(Bron; mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)_

*Behandeling van een droge mond*
Op basis van de bevindingen bij het speekselonderzoek wordt een individueel advies opgesteld. Indien de speekselklieren nog restfunctie hebben, oftewel nog speeksel kunnen uitscheiden, zal het beleid gericht zijn op het stimuleren van de speekselsecretie.
Stimulatie speekselsecretie dmv:
* smaak: zuur, zoet (suikervrij), menthol
* smaak+mechanisch: kauwgom
* medicatie: in overleg met de huisarts
Indien de hoeveelheid speeksel niet meer te stimuleren is, kunnen kunstspeeksel, mondgel of speekselsubstituuten verlichting bieden.
Verlichten monddroogte d.m.v:
* spoeldranken: Biotène Oral Balance, Zendium 
* kunstspeeksel: Xialine, Saliva Orthana 
* mondgel: Biotène Oral Balance, Multi-oral gel 
In sommige ernstige gevallen kan medicatie voorgeschreven worden, bijvoorbeeld pilocarpine. Dit medicijn heeft veel bijwerkingen zoals hevig transpireren waardoor het beperkt toepasbaar is.
*Tips bij een droge mond*
* probeer de hoeveelheid speeksel te stimuleren door te kauwen op suikervrije kauwgom of stevig suikervrij voedsel zoals rauwkost
* probeer het aantal zoetmomenten per dag zoveel mogelijk te beperken. Uw gebit is bij een droge mond kwetsbaarder 
* gebruik niet teveel cafeïne houdende producten en alcoholische dranken. Deze verminderen de hoeveelheid speeksel en kunnen het droogtegevoel versterken.
* vermijd zoveel mogelijk zure (sport)dranken, vruchtensappen of frisdranken. Bij een tekort aan speeksel is de bescherming weg waardoor het gebit kwetsbaarder kan zijn voor tanderosie. Door met een rietje te drinken komt de zure drank zo min mogelijk in de mond.
* gebruik milde, niet schuimende tandpasta's. Dit zijn tandpasta’s zonder Sodium Lauryl Sulphate Sulfate (SLS), een voorbeeld hiervan is Zendium.
* gebruik een niet schuimende tandpasta. Dit zijn tandpasta’s zonder Sodium Lauryl Sulphate Sulfate (SLS), een voorbeeld hiervan is Zendium.
* een speekselvervangend middel als Biotene Oral Balance, Saliva Orthana of Xialine kan gebruikt worden. Met name bij een zeer droge mond waarbij geen speeksel meer gestimuleerd kan worden, kunnen deze producten (een tijdelijke) verlichting geven. Voor het slapen en in de nacht kan een mondgel (Biotene of Multi Oral gel) gebruikt worden omdat deze beter blijft kleven in de mond en tijdens de slaap de speekselvloed het laagst is.
* droge lippen kunnen verzacht worden met vaseline, purol, uierzalf of lippenbalsem op olie basis. Gewone lippenbalsem droogt de lippen uit en kan beter niet gebruikt worden.
* verhoog de vochtigheid in huis en met name in uw slaapkamer, bijv middels een luchtbevochtiger.
* als er door de droge mond eerder gaatjes ontstaan, dan is gebruik van een neutrale fluoridespoeling zonder alcohol raadzaam.
* verzorg uw mond goed, poets tweemaal daags met een fluoride houdende tandpasta en floss of tandenstoker uw gebit dagelijks
Meer informatie?
Indien u meer informatie wilt hebben over monddroogte en/of speeksel, kunt u terrecht bij het Nederlands Speekselcentrum (www.speekselcentrum.nl) . Op de site kunt u zich registreren zodat u op de hoogte wordt gehouden over ontwikkelingen op dit gebied en ook uw eigen verhaal en/of ervaring met monddroogte insturen. Ook is het mogelijk op doorverwijzing van uw tandarts en/of huisarts een afspraak te maken bij één van de speekselklinieken in het land. 
_(Bron; tandarts.nl)_

----------


## Mir

Ik gebruik nu ongeveer 10 maanden, en ik dacht vorige week ook even....he droge mond is minder???ik hoop het

----------


## sietske763

hallo mir,
boven het artikel heb ik je een vraag getypt, oa hoe het bevalt....
en of je er dik van wordt enz enz zie aub post boven luuss
alvast bedankt!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mir,
Zou fijn zijn als droge mond minder wordt  :Smile:  
Ben net als Sietske wel benieuwd hoe het AD bevalt en hoelang en welke bijwerkingen je had naast de droge mond?

----------


## sietske763

het schijnt nl te helpen voor zware rokers.....net als bij zyban, alleen is voor mij het voordeel dat nortrilen een TC is en wat ik slik is ook een tc

----------


## Mir

Ja ik moet wel op mijn gewicht letten. Verder ben ik heel erg blij dat dit middel er is. Het is controleerbaar in het bloed en dat is ook prettig. we gaan nu de donkere periode is en ik gebruik dan ook regelmatig een daglichtlamp. Verder is regelmaat en structuur ook prettig voor me. De andere bijwerkingen weet ik niet meer. ..... De droge mond is het vervelendste, omdat je altijd kauwgom (deed ik nooit) bij je moet hebben of een snoepje. Anders praat het zo moeilijk
warme groet voor alle gebruikers
ps lees DE PIL van Mike Boddee, Geweldig boek om het taboe te doorbreken!

----------


## sietske763

ja dat ken ik, heb altijd kleine pottertjes bij me........
maar heb je als bijwerking in het begin ook slapeloosheid, of word je heel duf en hoeveel ben jij aangekomen van de nortrilen
ik zie net dat je het niet meer weet....hopelijk nog wel van het wel/niet slapen!alvast thanx

----------


## Mir

slapen als altijd een ramp geweest bij me. ik slik melatonine voor het slapen gaan en dat helpt. (ik droom veel, en heftig)
ik ben niets aangekomen maar krijg er ook moeilijk wat af. en ik eet bijna gaan koolhydraten

----------

